# 38210 Piko Mogul ??????



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I see that they are listed as 'Available' from Wholesale Trains. Anyone got one yet. Give us a report and a few photos please. I know this is NOT and LGB mogul, but the price is right if the loco is any quality at all. I know Piko has made some nice items in European style, so maybe they are on track for an American winner! Please post some reviews.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are not available yet.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm. That is strange Mike. Have you talked with them? They have it listed as "available" which usually means they can get it in a few days. I was also wondering what scale that Mogul is. I agree with Ted, that is an interesting looking engine.

Ed


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Who has it listed as available? I have a retailer cost list that shows estimated arrival fourth quarter. MSRP $219.99. That would make street price around $165.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesale Trains.com has them listed as available. They originally listed as March 20, then changed to March 30. They are now listed as available.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

So some one place an order and see when it shows up.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just had a look on the site.That is one strange looking locomotive selectively compressed in a number of directions.Listed at $152? drive looks similar to their BR switcher. 
David


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted et al:

Nothing in this month's Piko monthly newsletter, and the website shows the model coming at the end of this year: 

Artikelnummer: 38210 
Artikelbezeichnung: G Dampflok mit Tender 
Baugröße: G 
Stromsystem: Gleichstrom 
Lüp [mm]: 330 
Mindestradius mm: 600 
*Erscheinungstermin: IV. Qtl. 2011* 
Preis €: 209.00 €


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By david bunn on 03 Apr 2011 07:41 AM 
Just had a look on the site.That is one strange looking locomotive selectively compressed in a number of directions.Listed at $152? drive looks similar to their BR switcher. 
David 

Hmm, you are right. To the point that maybe with some of the BR80 lok's parts one could make a bastardized European loco. Hmm.

http://www.champex-linden.de/downlo...200_et.pdf


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
You are all getting at why I posted the first post. The photo states 'pre production sample'. The final product may or may not look anything like the photo being shown. If and when someone gets the actual loco, please post some photos and review. Thanks!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Going on Piko's history, it probably won't look much different.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

From Jonathan at Piko of America, not before the fourth quarter. The tooling is not done.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's the same drive mechanism/frame as the PIko 0-6-0, I'd avoid it. I had two versions of the engine, and they both routinely slipped out of quarter and ground gears even under very light service. I think the axle opening in the fremes allow the wheels to move up and down to much, which causes it to slip teeth. I was so disgusted after the second one failed that I gave up. 

There were a lot of nice things about that 0-6-0, and I hoep the fix it--it would be a good addition to large scale market 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, available means just that. Available.
If it isn't then Wholesale trains should state that.
Unless they mean, "available--sometime in the future."


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

From experience, in dealing with online discounters is; 'Available' means they will hold your CC info until they can get the loco and then will charge you, whether or not you still want it 7 months later. 
In Stock is something that means something. 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen!!!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago I ordered several cars from a major on line dealer. A couple of the cars were in stock and one wasn't. I ordered the two cars that were in stock and they shortly arrived. I do not believe that I back ordered the third car, but 6 months later it arrived duly charged to the card I used for the earlier order. Needless to say I have not used them since that incident. 


Chuck


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, been there, that is why I pick up the phone and ASK if it is in stock. 

But even then, not 100%....I called one vendor that had an LGB car I was looking for and they said yes, we have it here. Order gets to the house, and yup, no car. Called them back, apparently it was an empty box on the shelf. Did not think I had to ask if they had the item and the box!!! 

So it goes, so it goes.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett:

That's what I did. I called and ordered the two in stock. I never ordered the third. 


Chuck


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
The Piko Mogul is shown (as a drawing I think) in the new October issue of Garden Raiulway's. Anyone have news of this or the D&RGW caboose (remake of MDC version)? Is the caboose brown or red? I guess I'm asking for any updates!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Photo (well..maybe a photoshopped "illustration") is here:

Piko Mogul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

bleah... that front pilot looks like a toy...


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it will be a fun little project for kitbashing >


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats what I thought, remove the pilot wheel, move the pilot beam back and end up with a nifty switcher, if its the same drive as the Saddletanker should work nice on the switching layout. I just hope they didnt paint the driver flanges again like the saddletanker, that was just stupid. Possible modified:


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For the price it would not be a bad addition. A little weathering and detailing it could look good. Its nice to see engines under $200 especially with the way the economy is. Something affordable. I would buy it.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked wholesale web site and it now says advanced reservations.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The engine's proportions would make an acceptable _standard gauge_ switcher but the tender is proportioned for narrow gauge! (Very strange....)


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the tender could easily be modified to make it taller, to fit a standard gauge locomotive


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale might this be. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The saddletanker is in the 1/22.5~24 scale-ish region, based on the engineer figure , this one will likely be similar but could be more on the 1/24~29-ish side, visually based on the cab proportions.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

G....wir sind gummi!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Just got this info from Jonathan Meador at Piko regarding the new Rio Grande Modul. He also sent a couple of photos, but I am not a first class member and not able to post them. You can e-mail me tyarbrough (at)windstream(dot)net for the photos. Info from Jonathan: 
Larger drivers. The wheel flanges and tires are hard-nickel plated. Only the wheel centers are blackened. 
Detailed valve gear. This involves quite a few more parts, with much more refined detail, proportions and overall appearance than the old 0-6-0T valve gear. 
The loco-tender connector is quite a clever new system, combining the electrical and mechanical connection in one reliable, quick-connect/disconnect unit. 
The loco has ball-bearings on the geared driver axles. This drastically reduces the current draw and operating friction. 
The loco includes directional LED lights and 5-volt smoke unit. The tender is prepared for easy decoder and sound unit installation. 
The finished weight is about 7 pounds and the loco has 2 traction tires. It should be a real puller. Length is about 22” and height is about 6 ¾” at the top of the smokestack. 


The Mogul will be on the production line at the PIKO factory in Sonneberg Germany in just a few days. We should have them here in mid-January. As some have noted, they can be reserved for well under $200.00. This is not a model of any specific prototype. The goal is to provide a loco that will appeal to the larger audience of casual G-Scale purchasers. Some hobbyists may prefer to paint over the gold plated parts like handrails, or go further with kitbashing and detailing. For either group of customers, it will be a reliable, smooth-running German-made loco at a very attractive price.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Piko loco is now available in Germany.

I just put these pictures up for a German dealer.

Last one is a comparison with an LGB mogul in the background.

Knut


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, 
Any photos you could post of the rear of the tender? I like your comparisons of the LGB and Piko versions. THANKS!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Ted Yarbrough on 02 Dec 2011 04:23 PM 
Knut, 
Any photos you could post of the rear of the tender? I like your comparisons of the LGB and Piko versions. THANKS! 
Ted,

I have asked the German dealer to take some comparison photos of the back. Should have them in a few days.


In the meantine I have these additional ones:


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I placed an order with Wholesale Trains yesterday. It's listed at $153 which is hardly a big gamble. DCC ready, which means installing my spare MRC 1819 sound decoder ($70) should be fairly easy. I'm hoping that the tender has power pickup also, otherwise a new set of wheels may be needed. I post my findings once it arrives.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to be just the 0-6-0 tank without the tank, a diff. cab and a longer pilot. LOVE IT 

and the tender to loco connection is really cool as well!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I got one in yesterday...... looks ok ....... it is a little noisy in the drive don't know if that will go away with break in ......... for the price I think it looks like it will be a good loco .... could use a little dress up


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Scott, 

Does this loco have power pick ups in the tender? 
Would be nice and help over dirty track, but I rather doubt it since Piko uses a power connector between the loco and the tender and a power pick up in the tender as well would cost a bit more. 

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a good look at one at the GTE at Han's booth. I thought it would be better with the pilot removed, but seeing it, I have to say this is a very good looking engine as is. I will have to think hard about adding another engine to the roster but it's a heckova nice little engine.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah, looks better in the flesh now that I've actually seen one for sale. Doesn't look quite as "stumpy" as the photos seemed to suggest. I'd have thought that if it has power connector between loco and tender it would be stupid not to fit tender pickups.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 99% sure there are pick ups on the tender . Hans pointed out that the newfangled connector had the power connection built in.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

nope ...... wheels on the tender are all plastic no power pickup and very big flanges on the tender wheels


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, are the tender wheels a "standard" size so they can be changed out for metal sets?????? Also, have you had the tender apart to see if R/C and sound stuff can be jammed in????


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats a disappointment then.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

How big are the driving wheels, are they the same as the 0-6-0?
Alec


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received an update from Jonathan at PIKO to pass along concerning some of the details.........

Quote....

The Mogul has a screw-terminal block inside the tender (easily accessible by removing 6 screws). From there, any desired wiring connections can be made, for sound, DCC, R/C, etc. Power is routed from the loco, through the connector to the tender, and back to the loco. We decided to keep the loco itself largely free of electronics to allow space for a very hefty weight, which gives excellent pulling power.


The tender has no power pickups. Metal wheels can be easily snapped in place of the plastic ones (which are the same ones found on most of our rolling stock). Two packs of PIKO standard #36161 metal wheels will work perfectly and will match the style of the loco wheels, with blackened centers and polished, hard-nickel plated treads and flanges. In my experience, these are great-operating wheels! 


The loco drivers are about 45mm diameter, quite a bit larger than the wheels on the 0-6-0T found in PIKO starter sets. Although the early images didn’t do much to dispel the notion that the Mogul is little more than the 0-6-0T with a tender, in reality, there are far more new parts than old.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm..... Me thinks I shall order one  

Just saw on wholesale trains that piko is making a NYC 0-6-0 with a tender....I shall buy that one D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CJGRR on 09 Feb 2012 08:47 AM 
Hmmmm..... Me thinks I shall order one  

Just saw on wholesale trains that piko is making a NYC 0-6-0 with a tender....I shall buy that one D 












Oh crap! Think I'm gonna be in trouble with the missus later this year ...


http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200869253


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Same problem likely for me, as I put in my reservation for the new Piko NYC 0-6-0 three weeks ago.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be in real trouble if they are available by the time of the BTS. The last thing I need is another engine but this looks like such a cool engine. All the needs signs keep pushing me towards a harbor layout as this would be perfect for, along with the Piko saddletanker and my Porters. Oh well be cool enough as a switching layout.


----------



## Peter Osborne (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with the comments above. It looks a lot better in person than the photos suggest. 

Disappointing that the tender has plastic wheels but I would have swapped at least one truck to power pickup anyway and for this price, they had to cut some corners. The DCC install instructions are "lite" to say the least. I've not had a chance to crack the tender open yet, but I'm hoping they followed standard DCC color coding conventions. I'll be adding sand lines, painting over some of the "brass" and the tender is begging to have an air tank added behind the coal load. The plastic running gear is "OK" and surprisingly well molded. I'm happy so far. Time will tell as to the over robustness of the construction and drive train etc. 

Peter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine should arrive next week, so I'll leave some comments on it here too..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

These have sold better than any other new locomotive ever for us. We ordered a few at a pre sale price, they are gone. We are now on the second order. Not getting much feed back. Our local club meets tomorrow, will have a test track. Hope to get some time on one then.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The things I noted while running one on a loop with 8 foot curves was that the top speed was lower than some others, that would be fine with most. The lights were quite bright, some would like them, some would want to dim or yellow them. Ran smooth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. One of the plastic handrails was broken, but I'm sure they'll send me a new one soon..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have now had two customer issues with these. First it was noticed that the head lite would flicker around a curve. It proved to be a bad connection in the loco plug. Jonathon sent a new one that I replaced and fixed the problem. Second, another was noted to have problems hanging up in a LGB switch. Jonathon, stated that they were tested first with LGB switches with no issues. Sent the customer a pair of LGB slide shoes, about 1mm wider. He wrote back that they were easy to change and made a big difference. With the number sold of a new product they are doing well.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's really great that Piko is investing in G scale--I want them to succeed. But I bought two of the 0-6-0 tank locos and had trouble with both of them. Specifically, they would get out of quarter, jam up, and strip gears. I suspect the reason was a loose fit between the axles and upper and lower halves of the frames, but I never actually confirmed this--I just gave up on them after it happened twice. 

This is sincerely not meant as "bashing" the company--I liked the 0-6-0, and wanted it to work, and it had some nice design features.


Can anyone speak to the drive train/frame in the new mogul? is it the same as the old 0-6-0 tank? They are planning to release an NYC "switcher" which looks to be the 0-6-0 tank with a tender and no tank. Can anyone tell me if they have changed the frame or the drive block?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

The Mogul has a different motorblock than the 0-6-0 BR80/US locomotives. The wheels are bigger, and the middle axle is not centered (on the BR80, it is):


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, I see!


Thank you. I'd be delighted to see some pictures of the interior of that motor blcok


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

lownote, I took two pictures for you.

- Ball bearings on outer axles 
- Power pick-up on all three axles 
- Plastic gears


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice. Thinking of buying one but wait to see how someone does DCC in it. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That does look much better than the old 0-6-0 switcher did! Thank you very much.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

DCC would be easy. All wiring goes back to the tender.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

A nice looking loco. The left side and the right side Rio Grande logos appear to be reversed, I think.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Better not mention that around any Rio Grande fans. The Grande was pretty random when it came to the "correct" direction of the Rio Grande logo... 

Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I woner if you can get an undec one? Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Mogul is not offered undecorated.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear Simple Green works well to remove lettering, the small scale guys swear by it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

I added metal wheels, and painted some of the golden handrails and the frame of the bell. Looks so much better in my opinion...


----------



## Jscola30 (Jun 13, 2012)

as I said in a previous thread, I'm looking at some of Piko's locomotives and I'm also looking at this locomotive. My layout does have a grade although I tend to keep consists light (for this engine, I'd probably do 2, maaaaaaaaybe 3 cars tops). My question is, how much does the tender reduce the pulling power (maybe in this case I'd do 2 cars instead of the 3?)?

Joe


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Depends mostly on the weight of the tender. An empty small tender doesn't weigh much and won't reduce pulling power by much.

If I were looking at that loco, I'd add metal wheels, which would add weight, but use them to provide power pickup. The mechanism on the piko mogul looks to be pretty robust, and it should pull better than the 0-6-0 did


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've been told this is a much stronger puller than the xmas tree 0-6-0, its also more expensive, but if I was to give you an honest opinion its this, if you are severly cash strapped, the 0-6-0 xmas tree engine is good enough starting point to wet your feet, however if you can afford the Mogul, get the Mogul, its a much improved engine. Piko appears to pay attention to the shortcomings of their products and does try to upgrade future versions to improve quality. 
Of course given that you can pick up a 0-6-0 on Ebay for about the same price of a new frieght car, why not get both and now you have a road engine and a switcher for when you can expand the line


----------



## Jscola30 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think I will do just that!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw on wholesale trains that piko is making a NYC 0-6-0 with a tender....I shall buy that one D 













Anyone know how the loco matches up to the Aristo Slope Back Tender?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy FYI the Piko rep at the BTS told me the Switcher will now be released with factory sound installed, this will effectivly *double the price*, so I'm out...Shheesh :-(


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What a way to kill buying something by installing a sound that may or may not be up to par. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 19 Jun 2012 04:00 PM 
What a way to kill buying something by installing a sound that may or may not be up to par. Later RJD Its not just the quality issue, what if you dont want sound at all? 

I realize I'm in a minority but sheesh, it really stinks having product charges forced upon you. Its like wanting to buy a car only to find that it only comes in a packege deal that includes all the options you don't want or need but are fully expected to pay for like it or not. Maybe after they come out someone will sell them with the sound system removed, otherwise if I still want this type of engine, now I'm going to have to buy the Mogul and cut the beasty up, such a shame when I could just RTR the switcher.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand things like the premium USAT steamers coming with a phoenix, they are expensive, and they put a top of the line sound unit. 

But the piko is a entry level loco where people are expecting an entry level price. A radical increase in price might not be a great idea, especially as RJ says, with a sound unit that might not meet all desires. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

For someone with DC/DCC control this is a great buy for $316 + shipping (Wholesale Trains). It looks like Piko added metal wheels to the tender, a Massoth decoder, and a Dietz sound unit for under $150.00. Every other large scale unit is $200+ and add in a speaker. 

My brother has several DCC Dietz/Lenz units and they are excellent for DCC large scale. I hope this is a home-run for Piko and helps many new and stagnant large scalers to jump in again. 

Alan


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 20 Jun 2012 06:01 AM 
For someone with DC/DCC control this is a great buy for $316 + shipping (Wholesale Trains). It looks like Piko added metal wheels to the tender, a Massoth decoder, and a Dietz sound unit for under $150.00. Every other large scale unit is $200+ and add in a speaker. 

My brother has several DCC Dietz/Lenz units and they are excellent for DCC large scale. I hope this is a home-run for Piko and helps many new and stagnant large scalers to jump in again. 

Alan Alan:

how do you know that? Is there more info available? I can see your point--if it's a good loco with a decent DCC card installed, that's an excellent price.

On the other hand, I can see the argument for a low cost loco with no sound.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

$316 is better than I expected, but its still steep for me (but not impossible) The Mogul w/o sound street price is around $175, the soundless Switcher was to be around $200, so if it does come in at that price it will probably still be attractive enough to alot of people. For me it comes down to spending an extra $100 that could be spent on other things or spending time at my bench, razorsaw and CA in hand.


----------



## Jscola30 (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with Vsmith, I was thinking about getting the NYC switcher at some point, hopefully soundless switchers will still be available. Are we two really the only people who would like basic, affordable G scale locomotives? It seems like there are progressively fewer and fewer affordable ones available. O well... 

btw Vsmith, your avatar has inspired me to go back and watch and buy the old Addams Family shows on DVD. I wasn't alive when they first aired, but I enjoyed them on Nick and Nite.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 20 Jun 2012 06:10 AM 
Posted By adelmo on 20 Jun 2012 06:01 AM 
For someone with DC/DCC control this is a great buy for $316 + shipping (Wholesale Trains). It looks like Piko added metal wheels to the tender, a Massoth decoder, and a Dietz sound unit for under $150.00. Every other large scale unit is $200+ and add in a speaker. 

My brother has several DCC Dietz/Lenz units and they are excellent for DCC large scale. I hope this is a home-run for Piko and helps many new and stagnant large scalers to jump in again. 

Alan Alan:

how do you know that? Is there more info available? I can see your point--if it's a good loco with a decent DCC card installed, that's an excellent price.

On the other hand, I can see the argument for a low cost loco with no sound.

Piko USA website lists the the upgraded metal wheels for the NYC Mogul tender. 

For the Taurus, the add on decoder was Massoth, sound module was Dietz, and speaker Visteon. If Piko uses these components again for the NYC Mogul, I will be ordering for sure. My brother has Dietz and steam sound quality and volume is excellent. This is an excellent buy for any track DCC or even DC user.

No one has a product with these features at this price point that I am aware of. 

Alan


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Piko mogul converted to Battery/RC in the classifieds if anyone is interested, Nick


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't those European manufacturers ever learn? 
There once was another LS maker (departed and then resurrected) who mandated the fitting of DCC & sound to some of their most popular lines. Well, they were popular until the LS buying public baulked at letting the maker maximise the selling price that could be extracted. The Company also wanted to force buyers to be part of the corporate "plan" to be locked into one way of doing things. 
The same attitude also decreased the possible sales of otherwise excellent models from MTH. 
Not everyone wants all the bells and whistles. At least Bachmann offer non optioned versions of their excellent products. 

I would dare to suggest that having only a fully optioned loco available, will be a self inflicted corporate death wish.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure adding decoder was the reason for LGB's decline. Could be--I wasn't really in the hobby when that decline began. Generally, when I get a new loco, I end up pulling out the original electronics and installing a DCC decoder. Aristo's socket was a good idea, but you could never trust that it was wired correctly. If I bought the Piko NYC loco--which I was planning to do--I'd have added metal wheels in the tender and a DCC sound/motor decoder, and it would have probably cost me more 

If they make a well constructed loco with good built in sound that works on DC and DCC, it seems like it'd be a winner at that price. I assume the problem is "what counts as the base model?" Does it have metal wheels, or not? If you run on battery, you don't really care about that question. But making the base model for battery guys--with no metal wheels and no decoder--costs the DCC guy more money/time. 

It'd be interesting to see how hard it would be to convert the "loaded" version to batteries.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 22 Jun 2012 06:42 AM 
I'm not sure adding decoder was the reason for LGB's decline.
You're right, the reasons for LGB's bankruptcy are well known, adding decoders and decoders plus sound to certain engines had nothing to do with it.
The first LGB loco with integrated sound was shipped way back in 1975 and in later years LGB offered some items in three versions, plain. with DCC Decoder, no sound and with DCC Decoder plus sound.
So they had a pretty good idea what would sell and what would not.

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

EPLs crash was due to some very poor business decisions by the heirs apparent, thats fairly well known now after all the post Big Hindenburg proceedings 

The only thing I'm wondering is how much would that unwanted sound/decoder chip fetch on Ebay


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It is true that LGB offered sound equipped locos for quite a long time. My point was, that at the same time they also offered the same locos as basic non DCC and non sound equipped. 
Then LGB tried mandating their popular lines be equipped with DCC and sound in one package. 
That didn't work very well so LGB went back to the old policy. Too late to save them, as LGB sales collapsed. Coincidence??


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 21 Jun 2012 08:50 AM 

For the Taurus, the add on decoder was Massoth, sound module was Dietz, and speaker Visteon. If Piko uses these components again for the NYC Mogul, I will be ordering for sure.






Before people think this is fact - that new Piko loco will not be using either a Massoth decoder or a Dietz sound module.
The loco will be equipped with a top quality proprietary motor/sound decoder which will operate on either DC (analog) or DCC, and it is a decoder Made in the USA!

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 22 Jun 2012 04:56 PM 
It is true that LGB offered sound equipped locos for quite a long time. My point was, that at the same time they also offered the same locos as basic non DCC and non sound equipped. 
Then LGB tried mandating their popular lines be equipped with DCC and sound in one package. 
That didn't work very well so LGB went back to the old policy. Too late to save them, as LGB sales collapsed. Coincidence?? 
You think LGB went bankrupt because their sales collapsed????

It's true that LGB had seen better days, but lack of sales was not the issue.

------

Tony - I should add that LGB in those late years made some pretty stupid moves that alienated both customers and dealers, and those sure didn't help sales either, but offering some of their locos with integrated decoders and some with integrated sound had nothing to do with their problems.
Marklin follows a similar strategy today with the LGB product line, last time I checked I think the split was roughly 50/50.
There are just a lot of LGBers who want sound, either have DCC of some sort or planning to move there eventually, nd they don't want to take a loco apart, rewire it to add sound and/or a DCC decoder.

For some reason we in Large Scale are sucking the hind tit when it comes to PnP with DCC and sound.
The Large Scale community couldn't even come up with a standardized decoder interface. Every manufacturer plays to their own tune.

Knut


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps designing a loco so DCC and or sound could be added without radically dismantling a loco would be the way to go. 

It has taken awhile, but Bachmann have finally got that message. Their latest offerings are superb. Especially the Climax. Pop the cover and plug it all in. 
Even AristoCraft have got the message too. At least for some of their latest run steam locos. 

IMHO PIKO will be making a grave business decision if they *ONLY* offer the Mogul fully equipped.


----------



## Jscola30 (Jun 13, 2012)

A few days ago, I was in an area hobby shop that sells used LGB items and I picked up a Rio Grande Caboose. And I thought to myself, "This caboose is awfully lonely...that's a good excuse to buy the Piko engine!" I bought it for a bargain price of $169.99 at Charles Ro in Malden, MA, the home of USA trains. If you should want one, they have 3 more in stock ( I don't believe it is advertised on their webpage or in the magazine article.). Out of the enormous box it comes in, most of the small details were easy to apply. However, the two poles on the pilot, I couldn't seem to fit in (no big deal though). If I have one quibble about it at all, I cannot seem to repack the engine and not pop the bell off. The engine is easily the heaviest G scale train I own (and excluding the Lionel Large Scale Thomas and James I have from when I was young), is my first 6 wheeled loco. I am so happy to say, I finally own a mogul. Although the instructions said it must operate on perfectly clean track, it had no problem navigating over mine. Right now, I'm only having it pull two cars, but I think it would be a good puller. Very smooth operation, no starting and stopping. It is definitely not prototypical, but I feel it's a nice looking locomotive and certainly I could see someone kitbashing it (matter of fact, isn't Piko running a contest about that)? For those of you that still like LGB like me, it is proportioned that it will look good pulling that size of cars. How do you post a picture on here, I took some and I'd be happy to share.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krs on 22 Jun 2012 06:11 PM 

Before people think this is fact - that new Piko loco will not be using either a Massoth decoder or a Dietz sound module.
The loco will be equipped with a top quality proprietary motor/sound decoder which will operate on either DC (analog) or DCC, and it is a decoder Made in the USA!

Knut

Any further word on the new Piko 0-6-0?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Available by the end of this year as far as I know. 
Still a way to go.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

My video of PIKO 38211 NYC 0-6-0 Running Indoors on Bonanza Goldrush Railway is live at: http://youtu.be/MUfLKcnh_JY .

Bryan


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have the original Mogul without sound and the new version with DCC and sound in stock.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I really like the 0-6-0 version but given that sound and DCC are standard the price is now way over my limit...again....jeeez I wish these guys (Piko, LGB with their now $300+ Porter) would offer straight basic versions without all the electronic BS on it. *IF* now I decide to get one I may have to get the older 1st gen version and lop off the front end...think I'm going to experiment with my saddletanker first.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a chance to operate the NYC 0-6-0 sound version both DC and DCC and believe this is a great deal under $400. 

The regular non sound version is still available for around $200. Piko is providing plenty of options for small steamer. 

Alan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, I have only seen the sound/DCC version of the NYC 0-6-0 w/ tender offered. The only non-sound straight DC version I still see are the older first generation Rio Grande 2-6-0 Moguls, hence my comment on having to do some surgery in order to get something like the NYC version. 

I have a stock saddletanker already, and two in parts in a box that I will experiment with now to see if I can build one of them up like the NYC version.

Don't get me wrong, I am a fan of these, its just a tad frustrating when you go onto the car lot looking for a $15,000 base pickup truck and all they offer are $35,000 jacked up 4x4 pickups with flame decals all over it.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, Piko should run an undecorated non-sound version. Hopefully this will be an offering down the road. 

Alan


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is a recent run of my Piko 0-6-0 outside on my Bonanza Goldrush Garden Railway. 

http://youtu.be/cEPuIxYOqBA


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video. I like your coal hoppers. Would love to find one for sale.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought the 1/29 scale Aristo-Craft Reddy Kilowatt 2-bay coal cars at the York Show. 

I am waiting for the 1/32 MTH Railking #1-gauge 2013 Club Reddy Kilowatt 3-bay coal car, which you should be able to still order with MTH Club membership


----------

